# A-Z song title game



## Doc

On the lighter side.  A little game to take our minds off the serious stuff.  Pretty straight forward, start with A and go all the way to Z and then start over again. Sounds like fun to me.
I'll start it out with:

A long time coming - crosby stills and nash.
(Artists names are not required but nice to list if you know them)


----------



## tsaw

Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw kickass thread idea, Doc! 


let the master begin (knuckle craaaack) 



Chain of Fools ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## Doc

Awesome songs guys.  Thanks for playing!  

Don't Think Twice (It's Alright): Bob Dylan


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Everythings Alright ~ David Bowie!


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE"]YouTube- Journey - Faithfully 1983[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgOz8iweLc"]YouTube- Uriah Heep - Gypsy[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UThTwn3ceM"]YouTube- Patsy Cline - Hungry For Love[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Had Enough - The Who


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zNVJzZ41Sw&feature=related"]YouTube- Stevie Ray Vaughan - I'm Cryin' (1980)[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_da_nsmJvnY"]YouTube- Linda Rondstadt - Just one look[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR_HWMzgyc"]YouTube- Kashmir - Led Zeppelin[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh6KaRaABVs&feature=related"][/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Lamento Borincano_, Marc Anthony:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xarctVa26s"]YouTube- Lamento Borincano - Marc Anthony[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Manos Pa'rriba_, Tiempo Libre:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzcpjSdh9w4"]YouTube- Tiempo Libre - Manos Pa'rriba (Hands in the Air)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c"]YouTube- Bob Seger- Night Moves[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Ojala Pudiere Borrarte_, Mana:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Unn_WH8oqHE"]YouTube- Ojala pudiera borrarte - Mana[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Pa'lante_, Willie Chirino:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8czzEO5qRbI"]YouTube- PA'LANTE ***Nuevo Video*** de Willy Chirino[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

I knew y'all would get stuck on "Q."

_Quítate Tú_, Hector Levoe:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UZjUabNA4U"]YouTube- AchÃ© - QuÃ­tate TÃº[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

rocket man -elton john


----------



## muleman RIP

Summertime blues-the who


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgY8ykUBY5k"]YouTube- Tocando em frente - Almir Sater[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

_Things I Cannot Change_, The Mavericks:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_AeLQJeTd0"]YouTube- The Mavericks - Things I Cannot Change[/ame]

Does anyone know any music other than album rock?


----------



## jpr62902

RNE228 said:


> YouTube- Tocando em frente - Almir Sater


 
Very Gaucho!


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6PewkHDEOU"]YouTube- Rishte Naate (U & I) - De Dana Dan[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyvPe0uqjjY"]YouTube- Ensiferum - Victory Song[/ame]


----------



## jpr62902

muleman said:


> YouTube- Rishte Naate (U & I) - De Dana Dan


 
-2 on the man card, Mule.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y2SIIeqy34"]YouTube- Pete Seeger: Where Have All the Flowers Gone?[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left ) 			*


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTD1QW3SM60"]YouTube- Rush - Xanadu ( Exit Stage Left )[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwS_YDzxH3M"]YouTube- The Beatles - Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcxYwwIL5zQ"]YouTube- Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Start over slackers! A


----------



## tsaw

muleman said:


> YouTube- Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah



was wondering what Z would be.
Good choice!


----------



## RNE228

Musica De Brazil... I have a work friend who plays like Almir, he has a custom Viola Capieri



jpr62902 said:


> Very Gaucho!


----------



## jpr62902

RNE228 said:


> Musica De Brazil... I have a work friend who plays like Almir, he has a custom Viola Capieri


 
And I have a sister-in-law from São Paulo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

All Along the Watchtower ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJk5InZ2yZU"]YouTube- Roy Orbison  -   Beautiful Dreamer[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFNdhm3mli0"]YouTube- Van Halen - Can't Stop Loving You[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uohP4gk0wU"]YouTube- The Monkees "DayDream Believer"[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Everybody Wants to Rule the World ~ Simple Minds


----------



## Doc

fandango ted nugent


----------



## muleman RIP

for what it's worth-Buffalo springfield
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9PiEgYYUU"]YouTube- Buffalo Springfield - For What It's Worth (Monterey 1967)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

got to get you into my life-beatles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zORWVa_JyV8"]YouTube- The Beatles Got To Get You Into My Life Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

How can you mend a broken heart-Bee Gees
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI"]YouTube- Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Iris ~ Goo Goo Dolls (or Third Eye Blind, i cant remember  )


----------



## pirate_girl

Jive Talkin' - The Bee Gees

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVjITlgqlHo"]YouTube- Bee Gees- Jive Talkin'[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Jumpin' Jack Flash  :  Rolling Stones


----------



## pirate_girl

Knowing me, knowing you - Abba


----------



## muleman RIP

love me do-beatles


----------



## pirate_girl

My Maria- B.W Stevenson

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdBvTvxHy7E"]YouTube- BW Stevenson - My Maria[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Never been to spain- waylon jennings
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9rzWuG6NsQ"]YouTube- Waylon Jennings - Never Been to Spain[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Obladi Oblada - The Beatles


----------



## muleman RIP

pour me -trick pony
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQIMEan5l84"]YouTube- Trick Pony - Pour Me (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Que Sera Sera- Doris Day


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Queen Bitch ~ David Bowie


----------



## muleman RIP

running on empty-jackson browne
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nrGrP8xBg0"]YouTube- Jackson Browne - Running On Empty - Live BBC 1978[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

something -george harrison
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNsvYHiNK9k"]YouTube- Something[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

take this job and shove it-David allan coe
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyjeBghoHzU"]YouTube- DAVID ALLAN COE - TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Turn Me Loose- Loverboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLoOXWn-EJo"]YouTube- Loverboy - Turn Me Loose video[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

under the boardwalk -drifters
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPoPMXY4Yyo"]YouTube- The Drifters - Under The Boardwalk[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

vOOdOO Child ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## pirate_girl

When I See You Smile- Bad English


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

X & Y ~ Coldplay


----------



## pirate_girl

Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Zombie ~ The Cranberries


----------



## muleman RIP

anything for you-gloria estefan
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiFkJjg9r1c"]YouTube- Gloria Estefan - Anything For You (Live at Homecoming)[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

bad boys - theme song
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iISyPz5XRyI"]YouTube- COPS Theme Song - Bad Boys[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Can't you see- Marshall tucker band
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI"]YouTube- Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dream Evil ~ Dio


----------



## muleman RIP

everything is beautiful-ray stevens
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a45z_HG3WU"]YouTube- Ray Stevens - Everything Is Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Freedom -richie havens
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-d5x-CiTUs"]YouTube- Richie Havens Freedom Woodstock 1969[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

got to get you into my life -paul mc cartney
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRch96UvLwY"]YouTube- Got to Get You Into my Life- Paul McCartney live at Radio City[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn dude leave some for the rest of us 

Hello ~ The Beatles


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey it is too hot to pull weeds and I have the house to myself so i can listen to tunes all I want. Go back to your parts catalogs and leave me alone!!! PG is the only one who can make me stop!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMMIT we have the same post number.....

and as a matter of fact i AM going back to my parts, and driving my broken poor truck down the street.


----------



## muleman RIP

DAMN  Three 666's for both of us at the same time! You are bad KARMA dude.


----------



## muleman RIP

Drive carefully!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

once again a thread has derailed.....

cant believe it made it to page 4


----------



## muleman RIP

If you could see me now-bill evans trio
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXUxR4wunaE"]YouTube- Bill Evans Trio - If You Could See Me Now[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Give me some kind of sign- brenton wood
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9vrb27Bdeo"]YouTube- Brenton Wood Gimme A Little Sign[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Help-beatles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU7JjJJZi1Q"]YouTube- The Beatles - Help[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA"]YouTube- In The Mood[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27OK7p8DcGI"]YouTube- Jersey Bounce Benny Goodman[/ame]


----------



## RNE228

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svL9Ugp41oY"]YouTube- Julie London KING OF THE ROAD[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

love me do- beatles
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM"]YouTube- Love me Do-The Beatles ' 62[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

mama told me not to come
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4"]YouTube- Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

never gonna give you up-rick astley
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g"]YouTube- Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ugh, you would 

hmm how bout

Pina Coladas ~ Garth Brooks


----------



## JenKennings

Quiet village - Martin Denny 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJK2LwD_nEY"]YouTube- Martin Denny "Quiet Village" from Hawaii Calls[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Roll Over Beethoven

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ZOewmD378"]YouTube- Jerry Lee Lewis -Roll Over Beethoven (50+ years of rock and roll) 2006[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Since Rusty doe not know his alphabet I will do the one he skipped.
Over the hills and far away-Tarja Turunen
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hwIcYnuIBg"]YouTube- Nightwish "Over The Hills And Far Away" with lyrics, Tarja Turunen[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

back on track.
Somewhere over the rainbow-Eric Clapton
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V2yTD1FV4Y"]YouTube- Somewhere over the rainbow - Eric clapton[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Tommy- the who
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfZQLXs72Lo"]YouTube- The Who "Tommy"[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

U Got The Look- Prince

http://www.twitvid.com/RSB0A


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IDRiUg2Irg"]YouTube- Christina Aguilera - "Vanity" With Lyrics (Official New Song From Bionic)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Walk Away- Five Finger Death Punch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqpnCwP8mBE"]YouTube- Five Finger Death-Punch Walk Away[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

X-Japan-IV
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeyoxuhX-dQ"]YouTube- X-Japan - I.V[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

yesterdays gone-chad and jeremy
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0ZJTbuFxjk"]YouTube- Yesterday's Gone Chad and Jeremy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Zen﻿ Garden - Kokin Gumi
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZHTTovaBq0"]YouTube- Zen Getaway[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV_7Dhmh03c"]YouTube- George Hamilton IV - Abilene[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

* Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy-andrews sisters*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wiVkdVPGoY"]YouTube- Andrews Sisters - Song & Dance -  Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

come on down to my boat -every mother's son
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0"]YouTube- Every Mother's Son - Come On Down To My Boat[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

*Manfred mann - Do wah diddy 			*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30p0PJrHrgE"]YouTube- Manfred mann - Do wah diddy[/ame]


----------



## JenKennings

Earth Angel - The Penguins

[ame="http://il.youtube.com/watch?v=t3ykKpDMsvU&feature=related"]YouTube- The penguins- earth angel (oldies)[/ame]


----------

